
[thesis] Cross Platform Language Design in Scala.js - lihaoyi
http://lampwww.epfl.ch/~doeraene/thesis/
======
sjrd
Author here, in case you have any question ;)

~~~
brudgers
Congratulations!

~~~
sjrd
Thanks :)

